# J7613 question



## llmccann (Apr 29, 2011)

We are adding albuterol and neb treatments to our services. My question is on the dosage. If we use one tube, at 2.5 mg, is that one "unit dose". The code states 1mg. Sorry, but I'm confused. thanks.

Lori M


----------



## zoolug (May 19, 2014)

*same question*

Hi Lori,
I have the same or similar question. I believe they mean that 1 mg is one unit, but then how many units is 2.5 mg? It seems safe to bill 2 because you did give 2 mg, but it would be nice to code the exact dosage. From what I see in other posts it sounds like people are only getting paid for the neb treatment and not the drugs. We have not been coding the drugs so far, just the neb treatments.
-Paul


----------



## zoolug (May 19, 2014)

One thing I forgot to mention, there is also a code J7620, in case that fits your situation: Albuterol, up to 2. 5 mg and ipratropium bromide, up to 0. 5 mg, fda-approved final product, non-compounded, administered through dme


----------

